# Macaroni And Cheese Recipe - Tom Jeffers



## mgreene908 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Guys, i'm new to the forums and thought that I would share with you one of the best damn dishes that I ever cooked. I'm a macaroni and cheese FIEND and this stuff was awesome!

http://lafango.com/chef_john/media/19406-macaroni-and-cheese-recipe-tom-jeffers

Brings me to my happy place...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone have a good recipe for a stove top mac n cheese?  Is it like baked mac n cheese but omitting the step of baking?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

You don't need to bake mac-and-cheese at all. It just tastes a lot better.

Mac-and-cheese is easy. Make a thick bechamel, stir in a lot of grated cheese, stir in boiled macaroni, bake. To omit baking, omit baking. The only thing to watch out for is the part where you add the cheese: some cheese (notably cheddared cheeses) have a tendency to break, and a lot of cheeses can become stringy if over-worked, so add the cheese in one go, to simmering sauce, and stir just until it's 90% melted, then remove from heat and add the macaroni immediately.

Bear in mind that an annoying number of children don't like real mac and cheese, preferring the plastic stuff that comes in the box.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I'm not a child and I don't like the stuff from the box but I do remember eating it growing up and it didn't need baking.  I make a mean mac n cheese but I will not put it in the oven next time, I will just serve it as a cheesy pasta instead.  One is not always in the mood for baked flavor.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_preferring the plastic stuff that comes in the box._

What makes it plastic, Chris?

I'm not being a wiseass. I have never had mac & cheese from a box. Only recently (as in the past year), that I've ever had it at all.

But I thought the Kraft et als stuff was made with powdered cheddar. Once it's mixed and baked, how is it much different from scratch ingredients?

And what is it about mac & cheese from a box that most kids seem to prefer it over home-made?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> _preferring the plastic stuff that comes in the box._
> 
> What makes it plastic, Chris?
> 
> ...


You've never had mac n cheese till recently? Explain yourself KY!

Well, real mac n cheese has a few expected ingredients like pasta, milk, flour, butter, cheese. The stuff on the box has a long list of ingredients that I don't recognize as food. It's processed food. Powdered cheddar - does that come from powdered cows?

As for what is it that kids like about the stuff in the box? The commercials are zany and the food is neon orange. Need there be another reason?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There's nothing nefarious about it, Chris. My mom never served it, so it wasn't the comfort food most Americans grew up with. Through the years I just never made it either. No particular reason.

Then one day I said to Friend Wife, ya know, we really ought to see what the shouting is about. So that's the first time I ever tasted it. Used one of Ina Garten's recipes.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

My kids hate the box macaroni and cheese and always have.  I always made it from scratch when they were small and they grew up knowing that to be macaroni and cheese.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Man, do you guys take things seriously.

"Plastic": I use the word rather the way lots of people use the word "nuke" for a microwave. No, it's not plastic as such, it's just full of questionable ingredients. Kraft mac&cheese is to real mac&cheese as a McDonald's Chicken McNugget is to homemade fried chicken.

Children: I was just pointing this out in case Koukouvakia was planning to make a big batch and serve some or all of it to little kids. Apparently it's a non-issue in this case. But I have learned, in a year of running the hospitality committee for my son's nursery school (read: making big-batch cheap foods to serve parents and children at get-togethers), that a certain significant fraction of small children hate real mac&cheese because it's not like the stuff out of a box. Some of these kids also won't eat fried chicken because it's not McNuggets.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The best mac and cheese I've had was rather different. It used eggs to thicken the sauce and had more cheese than any other I've seen too.  It's shown up a couple of places, in a Cook's Illustrated, in the prior version of Joy of Cooking and one other place I can't recall right now.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> There's nothing nefarious about it, Chris. My mom never served it, so it wasn't the comfort food most Americans grew up with. Through the years I just never made it either. No particular reason.
> 
> Then one day I said to Friend Wife, ya know, we really ought to see what the shouting is about. So that's the first time I ever tasted it. Used one of Ina Garten's recipes.


Boy are you ellusive today KY. So tell us now, did you like it?!

I start my roux with one very finely diced onion. By the time it becomes bechamel the onion has melted into the sauce imparting a wonderful flavor. I also add a little mustard powder and paprika too, but all subtly. I don't like any big chunks of anything in my mac n cheese.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Liked it just fine, Chris.

But it's never going to become the iconic comfort food that it is for so many others. Given my history with it, it's just another pasta dish.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

The egg version is to help it hold together a heck of a lot of cheese. The trick is, it can break really easily: if you get it too hot, the eggs curdle. If you want to do this, I'd say keep it in a pot and don't bake it.

KYHeirloomer, I honestly didn't mean to cast aspersions. Nor, in fact, was I the one who asked for explanations. I am not actually a huge fan of most mac-and-cheese, because I think it's usually gluey and doesn't taste much of the cheeses it's made from; I'd rather have something more like a classic Alfredo sauce made properly --- lighter, simpler, and frankly cheesier. If I'm going to eat something like mac-and-cheese, I'd prefer a casserole that had something more in it, in which case what you're looking at is a casserole made from old-fashioned French-style crepe filling but using elbow macaroni as the starch instead of crepes. Tuna casserole, for example, rocks.

I will say that it is remarkably easy to convert children to a simplistic Alfredo-style sauce. You just melt butter, add a little cream and a little grated Parmesan, add the just-boiled noodles with a little of the boiling water, and shake on more grated cheese of whatever kind as you toss. When it smooths out, serve instantly. My son and his pals at nursery school are big fans of this --- which has actually caused some difficulty when other parents find their kids would prefer "Sam's dad's mac and cheese" and ask me which brand I buy, and I have to explain what I've done. They hate that. I've tried pointing out that it's actually faster than most "instant" brands, but they don't really believe me --- perhaps it's not true if the microwave is your principal cooking utensil. But the point is, in my experience what the kids really like is strong, dry cheese flavor with wiggly noodles. Their ideal would be Penne Alfredo --- yes, _penne_, or some very similar smallish dry noodle with an attractive shape. They want it very cheesy, every kid I know adores real Parmigiano Reggiano, and they want that flavor strongly. Beyond that, I don't find kids are such big fans of goo as all that: they'd rather have a smooth, strongly napping sauce than something sticky.

Of course, since the OP wasn't focused on kids, that's all trivia, but in case someone searches.

In passing, every kid I have ever met loves bacon, so consider using some in producing the fat base.

OK, KYHeirloomer, it's up to you: I want you to try Penne Alfredo, made properly with high-end bacon or cured ham, good Parmesan, and sweet cream. Stir in some fresh peas just before it's done, just to warm them. Now tell me what you think.

As you say, just another pasta dish. But an awfully good one, no?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry about the confusion, Chris. I had picked up from the "plastic" comments, and mentally just thought we were still discussing it. Apologies, too, to Koukouvagia.

_As you say, just another pasta dish. But an awfully good one, no?_

Don't misunderstand, Chris. I didn't mean "just another" in the sense of ho-hum; but one more (actually a group more, if you think about it) among the dozens of other pasta dishes in my recipe collection.

Frankly, I'd rather use penne or other small pasta that holds the sauce better anyway. In the Ina Garten recipe I tried, mini-fusilli was the pasta of choice, rather than elbows.

But the long and the short of it is that, for us, mac & cheese is never going to become the go-to comfort food it is for so many other people.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris! I make mine the same way you do only I use Velveeta and a good grated italian cheese. I top it with crumbs, more cheese and melted butter and put in oven (Au Gratin Style0  The grandkids do not like it , they say it does not taste like what they get home (Kraft Boxed Stuff)  I can't eat that stuff and sodium count is off the walls. It is made by chemist not cooks. I would like to use a good cheddar, but as you say the butterfat and oils separate come to the top and whats left gets chewy. The best pre-made one I tasted was Stouffers.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris! I make mine the same way you do only I use Velveeta and a good grated italian cheese. I top it with crumbs, more cheese and melted butter and put in oven (Au Gratin Style0  The grandkids do not like it , they say it does not taste like what they get home (Kraft Boxed Stuff)  I can't eat that stuff and sodium count is off the walls. It is made by chemist not cooks. I would like to use a good cheddar, but as you say the butterfat and oils separate come to the top and whats left gets chewy. The best pre-made one I tasted was Stouffers.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry Deleted


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Double entry sorry


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Chris! I make mine the same way you do only I use Velveeta and a good grated italian cheese. I top it with crumbs, more cheese and melted butter and put in oven (Au Gratin Style0 The grandkids do not like it , they say it does not taste like what they get home (Kraft Boxed Stuff) I can't eat that stuff and sodium count is off the walls. It is made by chemist not cooks. I would like to use a good cheddar, but as you say the butterfat and oils separate come to the top and whats left gets chewy. The best pre-made one I tasted was Stouffers.


Ugh -- I have always hated Velveeta. If you really want that Amazing Plastic Taste (tm), incidentally, they now have "easy-mac." Yes, that's right, you can open this little tub, add water to the line, nuke it for 3 1/2 minutes, then stir in the cheese powder and keep stirring until it thickens. Perfect for those non-professional cooks who find tough chores like boiling water too taxing.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Gee, Chris, sounds right up there with Crock-Pot Classics. Everything you need to make a slow-cooker meal all in one box. Defrost it, dump it in a slow cooker, and walk away.

Oh, yeah. Don't forget to turn the damn thing on.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, yeah, but it's really fast, you see? Because, you know, turning on the Crock Pot takes TIME, you know? And then you have to CLEAN it. Urgh. Let's just nuke stuff in styrofoam and hey presto!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahhhh, you're right. Whatever was I thinking?

But if we use one of those crock-pot liners that takes care of the cleaning. One less thing, right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

What IS velveeta anyway?

Last time I added some gruyere.  I'm trying my best to get used to the flavor of this cheese eventhough it smells like stinky feet.  It definitely tastes better than it smells.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

"Mac & Cheese is the good ol stand by starving student recipe.....along with ketchup sandwiches and beer!"

That is a quote by my brother ,as for some reason he spent most of the money my parents sent to him on god only knows what and was left with enough for beer and cheap food.

I remember going out to visit him at University and he was sitting beside a wall full of beer cases eating out of a pot on top of a bunson burner ...with you got it.... mac & cheese inside it and a side of ketchup sandwich!

  FYI     I took him out for some real food!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Velveeta is a processed 1, 3 or 5 pound loaf of pretty good tasting American style cheese.It melts great and does not break.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Please, no Velveeta in my food. I dislike nacho cheese sauce too. shredded is just fine and if it's for mac and cheese , Colby is nice and smooth and even orange if you like that in a cheese. Also it doesn't separate near as bad a cheddar can.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I quess my earlier reply wasn't a very professional one considering it did not answer the original question.

Mac and cheese when I have made it always did the best with a combo of Monteray Jack, Sharp Cheddar and freshly grated Parmesan and sauteed onions and garlic worked into a bechamel....baked is the best with bread crumbs, Parmesan and fresh cracked pepper on top.


----------



## grvychicanyc (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, this thread is pretty intense!  Well, I have to admit that I like homemade mac and cheese the best, but I will make an exception for Annie's Homegrown Shells and Cheddar.  No, i'm not employed by them, but it's pretty much the only boxed stuff i'll eat when i'm too lazy to bake...


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisLehrer said:


> You don't need to bake mac-and-cheese at all. It just tastes a lot better.
> 
> Mac-and-cheese is easy. Make a thick bechamel, stir in a lot of grated cheese, stir in boiled macaroni, bake. To omit baking, omit baking. The only thing to watch out for is the part where you add the cheese: some cheese (notably cheddared cheeses) have a tendency to break, and a lot of cheeses can become stringy if over-worked, so add the cheese in one go, to simmering sauce, and stir just until it's 90% melted, then remove from heat and add the macaroni immediately.
> 
> Bear in mind that an annoying number of children don't like real mac and cheese, preferring the plastic stuff that comes in the box.


For me, I don't use other cheese than Mozarella when making a mac n cheese.


----------



## janeclark78 (Jul 13, 2010)

mac'n cheese is so easy to prepare and it does need any baking, though it is still a choice. Simply boil macaroni pasta. While macaroni is hot, add grated quick melt cheese. The cheese will have to blend in the macaroni as it melts while it is hot. You can actually add other kinds of cheese like Parmegano Reggiano, Mozzarella, Cheddar or any cheese you want. Sure thing, it'll taste yummy. Dinner is served!


----------



## rueclerk (May 19, 2010)

Couple of things come to mind.  Mac and cheese, well mac and anything is my top comfort food.  I'm always looking for the perfect recipe for it.  None ever tastes like it did as a kid.  I think that is a result of a bunch of factors--different cheese, different milk, different method of baking it, not to mention macaroni.  The love affair started over 70 years ago.  But, I'm interested in when do chefs decide when to use ground mustard or prepared mustard.  I  in a recipnoted one individual added ground mustard to his sauce.  What qualities does each impart that you chose one or the other.  Do you have a 'rule' that follow?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Rueclerk   I could be wrong but I believe the addition of mustard applies to the old timers on this site who used to make a dish called Welsh Rarebit. This was served at luncheons many years ago , still served at some upscale clubs as a special . It is a heavy cheddar cheese sauce flavored with ale or beer and a hint of mustard normally served over toast points. I used to like to prepare it as well as eat it. In my case it was prepared mustard and a drop of hot sauce.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Rueclerk I could be wrong but I believe the addition of mustard applies to the old timers on this site who used to make a dish called Welsh Rarebit. This was served at luncheons many years ago , still served at some upscale clubs as a special . It is a heavy cheddar cheese sauce flavored with ale or beer and a hint of mustard normally served over toast points. I used to like to prepare it as well as eat it. In my case it was prepared mustard and a drop of hot sauce.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif What's wrong with being "an old timer?" It's a privilege many of my mentors didn't get.

They let the pressure of the job and alcohol do them in. And that is the way we made Welsh Rarebit served it on "toast points." We made macaroni and cheese with cubed "not shredded" sharp cheddar with cream sauce"bechamel" in a casserole with more cubed cheddar and a little bread crumbs on top. not this orange stuff they serve today.You could still see and taste the cream sauce. (How about "The City Club Special" sliced tomatoes and bacon on toast points with sliced sharp cheddar melted on top) I don't think these young kids know cheddar comes in big wheels covered with black wax./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I always use Colman's English mustard powder in Welsh rarebit or in Buck rarebit (the welsh one topped with a poached egg!) - probably because that's how my Mum and my Granny both made it and I use their recipe. 

I haven't made macaroni and cheese for a long time, but always used a teaspoon of mustard powder in the cheese sauce.


----------



## chelskichef (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to tell you guys, but I've lived and worked in Wales for the last 10 years, and Welsh rabbit /rarebit originaly was a lump of cheese melted on toast. It's one of those dishes that has evolved and still is. You can go and get a 3 star Michelin version of it at The Waterside in Bray.

Follow this link for where the name comes from. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_rarebit#Origin_of_the_names

Basically 17th century UK and we're not to well off. Only the rich can afford butchers meat. Rabbit is the poor Englishmans meat. And cheese is the poor Welshmans meat. Hence Welsh Rabbit.

Sorry for banging on with this one.

Try the recipe below

Llanboidy rarebit mix

1/2 lb Llanboidy

1/4 lb Cheddar

2 whole eggs

1 pint ale ( Guinness would work)

2 tsp English mustard powder

Seasoning

You combine all of the ingredients in a mixer, roll it out thin, between two sheets of parchment paper, freeze it down and then cut it in to the shape and size you want it. Toast your bread on one side, place some really thin slices of apple on the un-toasted side and then place the rarebit on top. 3 mins on the bottom shelf of your grill, or till golden.

I use it as a savoury dessert, served with some garden leaves and a fruit chutney.

Jim


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds a great recipe for a restaurant - but I like mine freshly made with isle of Mull cheddar and served immediately!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

CATERCHEF>>This reminds me of a take off Kentucky Brown. Just add Turkey . If you are as old as me you remember this to . Named after the Brown Hotel in Kentucky..Or how about Turkey Divan?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Ed, CaterChef's recipe is similar to some modern variations called Hot Browns or KY Hot Browns (less the turkey, of course). But it doesn't come close to the actual dish.

Hot browns are made with Mornay sauce, not cheddar. And never contained ham, as some current versions do. When it originated at Brown's Hotel, in Louisville, in the '20s, poached chicken was the protein of choice. Later on turkey was substituted, and the two are considered acceptible alternatives.

I've never been able to uncover when and where tomato started to be used as a garnish. It's so common, however, that it's done that way at Brown's today. The original used mushrooms, though. Given the timeframe, these were probably carved mushrooms, but the record isn't clear.

A signature of Hot Browns is how the bread is laid out. It consists of two slices, one of which is cut on the diagonal. These triangles are fitted against the center square. Poached turkey or chicken is laid out over this elongated triangle, Mornay poured over that. The whole thing is topped with additional Parmesan, a pair of crossed bacon strips, and the mushrooms (tomatoes, nowadays), and popped under the broiler until hot and bubbly.

As a matter of historical interest, Brown's is known for something else even more important. During WW II, colored military personel, in uniform, were welcomed at the bar and in the dining room at Brown's---something unheard of anywhere else in the South at the time.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The term _mornay_ is subject to interpretation of course, as it's only a term; but to my mind any _bechamel_ with cheese -- including cheddar -- is a_ mornay_.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, the way I learned it, a mornay sauce is made either with Parmesan, or a mixture of Parmesan and Gruyere. While you may be technically correct re: any cheese, I think most cooks would interpret Sauce Morney as being based on Parmesan. 

Be that as it may, the original Hot Browns were made with Parmesan melted into the  bechamel (which, btw, included shallots). Cheddar is by far a Johnny come lately in that dish.


----------

